# Logitech G35 Sound Problem, leichts Rauschen...



## Brzeczek (9. August 2009)

Hi@all

Ich habe mir die Tage mal ein G35 zu gelegt. 
Bei GTAIV habe ich immer so ein leichtes Rauschen/Knacken im Kopfhörer, bei schelchten MP3 auch, komischerweise bei Crysis nicht. 

Ein paar Tage  später habe ich auch mal DVD Filme Probiert und die haben auch Gerauscht.

Komischerweise wenn ich es an mein Laptop anschliese ist alles bestens.....


Ich habe schon in meiner Regrestie rumgefumelt, so wie es Logitech auf ihrer Seite vorgeschlagen haben und ich habe meine Sound Karte Deaktiviert und das G35 in ein anderes USB Slot gesteckt, nix  


Wer kann mir Helfen, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter  



MFG

Ich


----------



## fadade (9. August 2009)

Ich würd mal in allen *Anwendungen* die Lautstärke auf max. Stellen und dann nur den Masterlautstärkeregler auf das gewünschte Niveau..

Verleg das USB-Kabel mal so dass keine/kaum andere in unmittelbarer Nähe sind und schließ es hinten an, falls noch nicht geschehen


----------



## Brzeczek (10. August 2009)

fadade schrieb:


> Ich würd mal in allen *Anwendungen* die Lautstärke auf max. Stellen und dann nur den Masterlautstärkeregler auf das gewünschte Niveau..
> 
> Verleg das USB-Kabel mal so dass keine/kaum andere in unmittelbarer Nähe sind und schließ es hinten an, falls noch nicht geschehen




Nö kein Chance


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2009)

sind alle (board)treiber aktuell, und windows?


----------



## Brzeczek (11. August 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sind alle (board)treiber aktuell, und windows?




Ja eigentlich schon ! Ich habe den neusten nForce Treiber drauf....

Ich Denke das da der Neuste USB Treiber dabei ist !?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2009)

muss nicht unbedingt sein, manchmal gibt es auch beim boardhersteller extra USB-treiber. vlt. aktuellere treiber für das G35 hast du auch mal gesucht?


----------



## snorp (11. August 2009)

Ich glaube das hat nichts mit der Lautstärke am Gerät zu tun. Auch würde ich Tiefen & Höhen nicht ganz nach oben drehen. Ich besitze genau das gleiche Headset und bei mir habe ich das Problem von dir nicht. Hast du das Knacken auch im Surround Modus? Bzw. Wenn du diesen aus hast?


----------



## Brzeczek (11. August 2009)

marius-prehn schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat nichts mit der Lautstärke am Gerät zu tun. Auch würde ich Tiefen & Höhen nicht ganz nach oben drehen. Ich besitze genau das gleiche Headset und bei mir habe ich das Problem von dir nicht. Hast du das Knacken auch im Surround Modus? Bzw. Wenn du diesen aus hast?




Ja in beiden ! Ich muss mal schauen, wenn ich Windows Vista unter Geräte Manager nach neuen Treibern suchen lasse, sagt er mir das ich schon die neusten habe. 

Aber was ich weiss das es auf jeden fall an mein Pc Liegt, denn an mein Laptop habe ich nicht so welche Probleme.



Wie komme ich jetzt am besten an neue Treiber ?


----------



## P4D (11. August 2009)

Da downloaden:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de


----------



## Brzeczek (11. August 2009)

P4D schrieb:


> Da downloaden:
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-





Thx für den Link. Aber da habe ich schon nachgeschaut und da gibt es keine USB Treiber.



Aber ich glaube das Problem gelöst zu haben:

Nachdem ich Zweifels Frei festgestellt habe das es an mein PC lag und nicht an mein Headset, habe ich gerade einfach das Logitech G35 an meinem USB Hup angeschlossen und tata es geht . Ich habe das Hup vom Abo der PcAction beckommen, ka warum es nur so geht aber ich lass es so laufen.

Ich hoffe das hier kann jemand weiter helfen der selber so änliche Probleme hat und nach einer Lösung sucht  


MFG


Ich


----------



## Brzeczek (16. September 2009)

So, das Problem wurde doch nicht gelöst so wie oben beschrieben, immer wenn ich z.b ein Youtube Video angucke ist der Sound weg und ich muss das Headset vom PC Trennen und wieder anschließen  Bei Games kann es sein das es 2 Stunden hält oder auch sofort kein Sound mehr da ist und das komische dran ist das es auf anderen PC`s usw ohne Probleme leuft  

Selbst der Logitech Support konnte mir nicht Helfen, auch nicht der ASUS...


----------



## climbing93 (7. November 2009)

Ich hab genau das gleiche Scheiss Problem.

Konnte es letztes Mal durch Treiber deinstallation und neuinstallation lösen aber diesmal nicht. Ich könnt heuelen, will man zocken, kann aber wegen so nem beschissnen Treiber Probs. Und aufm Vistarechner gehts ohne Probs.

Eigentlich ist das Teil saugeil, aber so etwas kann doch nicht wirklich sein


----------



## Brzeczek (8. November 2009)

climbing93 schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das gleiche Scheiss Problem.
> 
> Konnte es letztes Mal durch Treiber deinstallation und neuinstallation lösen aber diesmal nicht. Ich könnt heuelen, will man zocken, kann aber wegen so nem beschissnen Treiber Probs. Und aufm Vistarechner gehts ohne Probs.
> 
> Eigentlich ist das Teil saugeil, aber so etwas kann doch nicht wirklich sein



Ähm habe ich das jetzt richtig Verstanden du hast die Probleme auf ein XP rechner ?

Ich hoffe das es mit Windows 7 weg geht, aber ich lasse mir zeit mit der Installation, ich habe mich an das Rauschen gewöhnt


----------



## climbing93 (25. März 2010)

Ne, win7 Rc. So was von beschissen, wahrscheinlich tuts wieder richtig bei einer neuinstallation, aber kanns nicht sein, dass da teilweise Zaug rauskommt, dass de denkst, jetzt fliegt dir gleich das Headset um die Ohren

Aber am Vista Rechner tuts. Srry Logitech, aber ich hab hier zwei Headset, die nicht tun von euch, das zweite hat iwie Kabelbruch, weil die Stecker gerade sind und ich dass vorne bei meinem Lappi eingesteckt und dann mit der Tasta immer wiederdran gekommen, bis plötzlich die hälfte des Frewuenzbereichs fast unhörbar wurde


----------

